# gamuza-rahmen-test



## cycleman (14. November 2005)

hallo leutz..
demnächst könnt ihr eine bildergeschichte auf der page www.cycleman.de lesen. wir kriegen einen testrahmen von bergwerk geschickt, den wir dann custom aufbauen und so richtig derbe durchs gelände prügeln.
die ergebnisse des test werden dann mit bildern dokumentiert.
vom tag wenn wir ihn aus dem karton ziehen, bis zum tag an dem wir ihn verpacken. 
C. U. chris


----------



## blkmrkt (3. Dezember 2005)

dann mal viel spaß mit dem rahmen in meinen augen die volle fehlkonstruktion!
es passt fast keine kettenführung, man braucht eine super harte feder durch den langen umlenkhebel und der lenkwinkel ist auch viel zu flach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joob45 (26. Dezember 2005)

was ist eigentlich aus dem rahmen test geworden?

wurde das bike aufgebaut?


----------



## DerRoggemann (7. Januar 2006)

.... warte ab.


----------

